

Jsfunfuzz has found 1500+ javascript bugs in Firefox - bazzargh
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/731

======
smoyer
For those who don't read the article _and_ follow the link to the meta-bug,
those 1500 bugs have been found over six years time and most have been
resolved.

Since every change can re-break a test, it's also possible that certain bugs
have re-appeared during that time. There's no indication that the bugs found
by the fuzzer have become part of the Javascript engine's test cases, but I
hope they have.

I think we owe a debt of gratitude to Jesse for the work he's done to make
Javascript more robust. Thanks, Jesse

------
randombit
It's no longer available via the Mozilla bug report, but a copy is included in
the Caja sources:

[http://code.google.com/p/google-
caja/source/browse/trunk/thi...](http://code.google.com/p/google-
caja/source/browse/trunk/third_party/js/jsfunfuzz/)

